# Jimmy says hi!



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

since I shared a picture of my pony dumplin, I just thought it would be nice to show you Jimmy the quater horse. He is my husband's horse. He is spoiled rotten and will sit a stare at you even if your in the house and beg like a dog for a "goodie". He loves my hubbby and whinnies at him every day when his truck comes up the drive after work. dumplin worships the ground he walks on as he is his herd leader. he is a funny horse, with alot of personality.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Spirit Wings, 

Jimmy does look like quite the character! I really liked your picture of Dumpling too and that was very nice of you to rescue him from an unhappy life. How many critters do you have!?!?!? LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful horse, he looks so happy! Thank you for sharing....and please do keep on sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jimmy is so pretty. Looks like he's sticking his tongue out for the picture.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Spirit wings,

Jimmy is a fine looking horse!!

Lindi


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rooster2312 said:


> Hi Spirit wings,
> 
> Jimmy is a fine looking horse!!
> 
> Lindi


He is and I'd like to kiss his sweet face.


----------

